# Happy Birthday Dr Baxter! April 25th



## NicNak (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dr Baxter 

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Halo (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday David :birthday:

Hope you enjoy your day :cake: :band:


----------



## ladylore (Apr 25, 2009)

Well - Happy Birthday to ya Dr. B!

:gift:  :birthdaycandles:


----------



## Banned (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Dr. B!  You look great for 25!


----------



## suewatters1 (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday DR Baxter

A piece of cake for everybody

Sue


----------



## Daniel (Apr 25, 2009)

HB, Professor B 


 :homer:                                             :homer:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 25, 2009)

Mmmmmmm..... donuts... :homer:


----------



## Mari (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday, I think Daniel did not have enough candles so he added all the smarties for good measure. :heart: Mari


----------



## NicNak (Apr 25, 2009)

Dr Baxters cake might not have passed fire code regulations :teehee:  with all the required candles.  


Now I really have to hide :hide:


----------



## gooblax (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dr B.


----------



## white page (Apr 25, 2009)

Wishing for you a Wondrous Day :flowers: :hug: erhmmmm click on the orange square


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 25, 2009)

Have a very happy birthday, Dr. Baxter!  :birthday:

TG


----------



## Jackie (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy birthday to you


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Happy and a Happy Birthday Dr Baxter have a great day mary:jiggy:


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dr. Baxter

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_G7bkFnGYq...s320/Beer+Cake+-+Ant's+27th+Birthday+(4)1.JPG


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday, young one!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## NicNak (Apr 25, 2009)

Ladylore's post a bit ago told me your birth date.  :lol:  Ofcourse I had to remember yours, or I would forget mine :blush:

We had the same scenerio to the quiz.  Which was a break down from birthdays.  

Just though I would tell you how I knew.


----------



## Meg (Apr 25, 2009)

:jiggy:Happy Birthday!:jiggy:


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 25, 2009)

happy birthday  :gift:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah... I was wondering how all this leaked out.


----------



## NicNak (Apr 25, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Ah... I was wondering how all this leaked out.




Well, now you get to celebrate with your online family too


----------



## Retired (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday, David!  Hope you do something special for yourself.

Steve


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 25, 2009)

I am... it's called taking it easy and not rushing anywhere at all today.


----------



## NightOwl (Apr 25, 2009)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday. I hope you manage to put your feet up and have a really good day.

:birthdaycandles:


----------



## ladylore (Apr 25, 2009)

David? Um..... Why are you working on your birthday?

At least that is what your mood icon says.  Go out and have some fun sometime today - Dr. Robyn's orders.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I hadn't actually changed the mood but it's true that I'm working... only it's not work work; it's fun stuff like websites... 

Also, I'm waiting for my youngest (teenage) son to wake up. I may have to intervene rather than waiting for his biological clock to do the job... I think teenagers can sleep for weeks at a time if you let them...


----------



## ladylore (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh - ok. That's better. 

Good luck with your son. Waking a teenager is quite the challenge.


----------



## Andy (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy your day.:wow:


----------



## Halo (Apr 25, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Ah... I was wondering how all this leaked out.



At least this time I can say :wasntme: and really mean it :lol:  

Now tell those kids of yours to at least take you for a poutine and beer :beer:


----------



## Budoaiki (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy birthday Dr.Baxter.:birthday2:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## healthbound (Apr 26, 2009)

yikes...looks like I'm just able to get a "Happy Birthday!" in while it's still the 25th.

Hope you had a great one!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks, HB. It was pretty relaxing for the most part.


----------



## healthbound (Apr 26, 2009)

Relaxing is good   That's exactly how I prefer to celebrate my birthdays.  Gone are the days of no sleep, too much booze and a crap load of people.  Errrrrrr...at least for me.
Regardless, happy bday.


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

Healthbound said:
			
		

> Gone are the days of no sleep, too much booze and a crap load of people.



Gone, gone...what do you mean they are gone?   While I understand that David is a little... "more vintage" (see my politeness on your birthday) than some of us other folk, it doesn't mean that he can't over indulge for his birthday, although I would be careful if you have had a few drinks taking out that hearing aid and your teeth :rofl:

Okay...sorry I just had to make at least one senior joke but hey...it is now 1:25 a.m. and is technically not your birthday so I am all clear


----------



## Daniel (Apr 25, 2010)

Just to update this thread for 2010 

Happy Birthday, Dr. Baxter!


----------



## NightOwl (Apr 25, 2010)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday. :birthdaycandles:


----------



## Andy (Apr 25, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DR. BAXTER!!*

http://www.cartoonstock.com/newscartoons/cartoonists/mba/lowres/mban2757l.jpg


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!! You're not getting older, just better. Snicker, snicker.


----------



## Retired (Apr 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday, David!  

Enjoy your day.

:bubbly:+:beer:=


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday :bcake:


----------



## SilentNinja (Apr 25, 2010)

Happppeeeeeeeeee Birthdayyyyy to youuuuu 

http://www.nordinho.net/vbull/attac...birthday-sonialves-happy-birthday-hamster.jpg

:2thumbs:


----------



## healthbound (Apr 25, 2010)

Happy birthday dr baxter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you everyone. It doesn't have the same thrill as when I was 6 or 7 but thank you.


----------



## Banned (Apr 25, 2010)

Happy birthday to you!
Happy birthday to you!
Happy birthday dear Dr. Baxter!
Happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....

Hope your day is wonderful and involves lots of cake .


----------



## Marcel (Apr 25, 2010)

:birthdaycandles:Hope you had a happy birthday!


----------



## Always Changing (Apr 28, 2010)

Belated Happy Birthday wished to you David, I hope you had a nice time. 

Sorry for the lateness.


----------



## Jackie (Apr 29, 2010)

Belated Happy Birthday to you


----------



## npd (May 3, 2010)

Happy belated b-day!! Don't usually spend much time on this section of website so i missed it 

Hope you had a good day and thanks for making a resource as great as this forum!


----------



## Murray (May 3, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday Dr Baxter! I hope it was a wonderful, relaxing day for you. As others have posted, I hope it involved cake!
:birthday2:


----------

